# Leo has eye "infection" ?



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Headed to the vet this afternoon but wanted to see if there is a way to treat or prevent what seems to be conjunctivitis without a trip to the vet. Leo's right eye is runny and red and he seems a bit off today. Not much appetite and sleeping rather than wanting to play. Any experience with this? I can just hear the vet admonishing me to cut the hair around his eyes which I really don't want to do!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hair around the eyes doesn't have anything to do with pink eye, if your vet ties those two things together you need a new vet. Pink eye in dogs is very similar to that in people, and dogs can give it to people and vice versa, I think. It is highly contagious so make sure everyone washes their hands. The only thing that could possibly save you from a vet trip is if you already have some of the RX from a previous incident, which is what I did when my boys picked up pink eye from their prek. Several months down the line and I also got pink eye, but I saved the little bottles and used that. I'm almost certain you can use the human stuff on dogs but you would have to double check on that. It's also very important to never touch the tip of the bottle to the eye.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

The vet checked for a scratch and there was none so gave an ophthalmic suspension with some steroid and antibiotics to clear the discharge, redness and a bit of swelling. She did comment on his hair but I told her that I am letting it grow so it will eventually lay down instead of sticking out all over. Maybe it will be long enough to clip or ponytail by the time I have to take him back for anything.

September 2013- Leo's eye continued to flare up every week or two until I changed his diet to Ziwipeak Air-Dried food. We have had no further eye redness or draining. No more tears or staining. Ziwipeak really seems to have righted whatever his body was dealing with that would cause his eye to get red and weepy. So pleased with this new food!


----------

